# Colonoscopy results



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have very limited, due to BT, internet access so just a quick update.

Chris had a colonoscopy on Tuesday. He agreed to fill a vacancy they had. Hmm. 

The procedure found a large polyp which, unlike most polyps which are smooth, had an indented and roughened surface. They tried to remove it but it had imbedded itself more than was usual in the bowel wall. I was called in from the car park to a meeting with the consultant in order for the results to be relayed to us. They have taken biopsies and we won't know anything for definite until the results are back. He is to be called in for a CT scan of the pelvis and an MRI scan of the whole body. 

They have put him on a two week pathway so those things should all happen within two weeks when he will go to the next two week pathway. The polyp will be removed and it is likely, due to its position, that he will be fitted with a stoma.

All faces were pretty serious during the consultation. No jollying us along with "let's wait and see the results" kind of talk. Nurse said afterwards "thank goodness we had a cancellation" "there was a lot of blood in the sample" yeah right - more like let's get this one in ASAP.

Feeling poleaxed :crying:

BT have cut us off completely due to a mix up when they thought that we were moving into the bungalow when it does not have a connection. I was out in the garden in the pouring rain the other night, phoning them from the mobile, to be told that 12th August was our reconnection date. I did the same in the sunshine for over an hour yesterday to get it moved to Tuesday. For goodness sake are we in a third world country when we cannot get a phone line just switched on?! No amount of telling them the situation we are in made any difference. "Your mobile sounds fine to me" says he from the comfort of his office chair  Once my brain had cleared I remembered the dongle and have that up high in a window to get a signal.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fingers crossed here Pat.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh Pat, never rains but it pours. We wish Chris well and hope treatment can be progressed urgently. 

Hurggsssss
Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pat

Bit of a shock but they have found it and seem to have a programme mapped out so good luck for a successful result.

Wishing you and Chris well.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe the serious faces were to make sure you both understood it needs to be tackled ASAP and no saying you want to go on holiday first, as some might.

Needless to say I hope it is soon over with a good result, a stoma is not the world.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That does sound like they are serious about something but I am sure they will sort things out ASAP.

Colonoscopies are never great experiences; getting the camera in to where they want it is one thing, but that great big furry microphone does present greater problems…..

Wish Chris well, look after yourself too as you are a very important support system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I never know what to say when these things happen as I know what I would feel like in the same situation being a devout coward on anything to do with hospitals or surgery, so I will just say I feel for you both and hope for a speedy and positive outcome.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

My sincere best wishes to you both that Chris will come through this. It's hard to know what to say. I'm sure we're all rooting for you.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What he said but it may not be anything too serious but obviously of concern and it sounds as if its been spotted early just not so straight forward to remove with the the camera laser. They found a small one on me when I had mine a fair few years ago and they just zapped it there and then but maybe some are not that easy to just zap but try not to fear the worst. Bloody awful though having comms problems at a time like this.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope all goes well, news like certainly that sets you back on your heels.

Best wishes from me.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks all. Chris is quite phlegmatic about it as usual (the guy who was laying paving the day before a triple heart bypass! Should have seen the consultants face when I told him). Chris has always said that we are only here for three score years and ten. He has had a few extra years already.

How can BT be so heartless as to leave us with no communications with the hospital at a time like this?  Does anyone know if you get priority if you have a "Care Package". It was just one of the questions they asked.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Big hug to you both.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat, like you we were both zapped 

For Albert a third cancer , for you maybe not a cancer at all 

But if it is the worse news it’s been found early as Alberts was 

Come on girl, Alberts third cancer and he’s still here , and touch wood the melanoma of which he’s had countless metastasis has gone into remission 

His bowel cancer removed and has stayed removed 

Cancer is so frightening but it no longer holds the terror it once did 

Our niece was only 50 with four kids , it wasn’t found early it had spread to her liver and lungs ,true she needed a stoma but that was reversed 

When Albert was first diagnosed with cancer I went into meltdown convinced it was the end 

A total waste of energy and fear

Stay strong imagination is much worse than reality 

Love to you both 

Sandra and Albert


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> How can BT be so heartless as to leave us with no communications with the hospital at a time like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about that Pat but if you're on twitter (I'm not) lots of people say that's the way to get a rapid response.

Thinking of you both over what will seem like a very long weekend.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat does your mobile phone not work ?

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not on Twitter, Jean. Might be worth joining.
Sandra, we have no signal at all in the house. Patchy signal out in the garden. Never bothered us until now. I just FB message people, or use the landline or email them. Worked perfectly well until now. What peed me off was the guy at BT telling me that I sounded loud and clear to him on the mobile. Just did not seem to believe me that it was because I was out in a certain spot in the garden 

The hospital tried to ring the mobile yesterday afternoon. I had it perched high up in the South facing window nearest to the bit of garden where it works. I picked it up and moved it to my ear and it cut out. I rushed out into the garden and tried to ring them back but just got the hospital switchboard. Messaged my daughter to contact them but no one knew who had rung us.

On the subject of it might not be cancer then I would hate to have a chat with the team that broke the news to us if they were giving it to someone cancer positive. Sombre faces, description of the lump etc. Polyps are round and smooth with a slender stem attachment to the bowel wall. This lump is large indented and roughened with a deeply embedded attachment to the bowel wall. The nurse told him that there was a lot of blood in the original sample. Knowing Chris this has been going on a while. We did not even get the "wait and see" chat. Just straight on to the two week pathway. Telling us that the lump will have to be removed and a stoma fitted. He has the appointment for chest, abdomen and bowel CT come through for Friday.

Thanks for all the kind words they do mean a lot.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe that with medical backing BT can and will prioritise installation, it’s worth trying via your GP AND the hospital department.

They may be able to bring the installation forward, worth trying anyway.

Good luck


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I constantly try to get organisations to use our landline but somehow they manage to find the mobile number and then the fun begins.
As I so rarely use the mobile for calls it's hit and miss as to whether I tap the right button to 'take' the call. Often I just cut them off. Then there is the audio and my ears while I try to explain the difficulty and will they call my landline. Asian call centres are the worst and just won't accept the difficulty I have in trying to engage in a conversation. Unless it's vital I just give up.

So much for progress.
I would assume it's possible to move up the chain of command with BT Pat. I asked my son who works in Openreach and he said escalate your problem.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually the suggestion of using social media to shame BT into action is a good one. Facebook or even the BT community forum. https://community.bt.com/

https://www.facebook.com/BTUK/

I would recruit an IT savvy family member or friend posing as you online with a decent internet connection and post away about your predicament. If its in the public domain that may well get a result from a BT operative.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> The hospital tried to ring the mobile yesterday afternoon. I had it perched high up in the South facing window nearest to the bit of garden where it works. I picked it up and moved it to my ear and it cut out. I rushed out into the garden and tried to ring them back but just got the hospital switchboard. Messaged my daughter to contact them but no one knew who had rung us.


I think quoting that (or getting a family member to quote that, and the circumstances) on a BT forum should get a rapid response Pat. You'd like to hope so.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat you may just have been unfortunate as were we with Alberts melanoma 

He was a young doctor , Leant against the door as it was tiny room and in answer to my ?, what will you do next ?

His answer nothing , it’s very deep and you don’t want to spend what time you’ve got left in an out of hospital !!

But it was only him the others were magnificent , Albert was stunned ,i said to the young doctor go and tell the consultant we want the senital node test , nothing isn’t good enough,, he did and said the consultant says if you want it we can do it 

The rest was history 

As I’ve said don’t imagine the worse , wait and see exactly what you are facing 

Because of that young doctor I had Albert dead and buried within months and of course he wasn’t 

The did tell Albert immediately following the colonoscopy that it was likely a cancerous growth , so it seems they are unsure in your case and need the biopsy results 

Love to both of you 
Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat is everything alright ?

Of course it isn’t but how’s it going , thinking of you both constantly 

I don’t mean to interfere with your privacy just worry about how you are 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you all so much. 

We are just sitting and waiting.

As you have suggested I have just posted a private message on the BT Facebook page pleading that they do something! I cannot see how to make a post public. When I go out I pick up text messages from BT telling me that there is an appointment for 12th August. When I managed to connect by mobile phone a manager told me it would be 5th August but nothing has happened to confirm this. I can use the dongle but only for urgent messages. Very difficult to manage a house build and all the other stuff of life with no access to any communications. People are being very accommodating when it all goes wrong. I don't dare pay bills through online banking via a dongle.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The stress levels must be thro the roof Pat. I do hope that message will find someone empathetic.

I'm not a FB aficionado but I expect someone on here might be able to walk you through the process of making a post public.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

patp said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> We are just sitting and waiting.
> 
> As you have suggested I have just posted a private message on the BT Facebook page pleading that they do something! I cannot see how to make a post public. When I go out I pick up text messages from BT telling me that there is an appointment for 12th August. When I managed to connect by mobile phone a manager told me it would be 5th August but nothing has happened to confirm this. I can use the dongle but only for urgent messages. Very difficult to manage a house build and all the other stuff of life with no access to any communications. People are being very accommodating when it all goes wrong. I don't dare pay bills through online banking via a dongle.


You can use mobile internet for banking without fear as it is more secure than wired due to its encrypted


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe Bill. But a mobile phone is prone to being lost or stolen and personally I would not want any financial data on my phone.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You need a 5 digit PIN so unless you store it on the phone no one can use the app.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Whereas the unfortunate thing about my phone is that they’d also have to amputate my thumb as it’s fingerprint would be required. :surprise::thefinger:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Both acherly as they wouldn't know which you used.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Posted a public and private complaint on FB last night. The private one generated some replies. Each time they replied it was a different person ??? Anyway, eventually, I got a phone number for the fibre department (we have fibre to the premises when it is connected). This morning, at 8am as advised, I rang them and, eventually got a manager. Not being sexist (much) but each time I got a result it was a woman. The latest one has promised an internet connection by midnight tomorrow and a phone connection, albeit with a new number, the next day. Within a few days she says she will port our old number over to us. I felt quite emotional when she told me. She told me there was a complaint logged (I did that a few days ago) and that she would look into that for me too.

As there is no signal in the house we don't have smart phones with banking "apps". It is just a basic Doro for making calls when out and about. When all this has settled down I feel a letter coming on to my MP telling him that big corporations like BT and Banks etc must realise that no everyone has a mobile and even if they do they may not get a signal. I get so frustrated when dealing with call centres that they insist on texting me a pin code to complete a transaction.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear of all your anxiety Pat. Fingers crossed. At heart you're getting prompt attention from your medical team. More than I am. I had a minor TIA in Mar. Still no results from stroke clinic to scan, ECG blood tests etc. Asked GP clinic and hospital. "We'll phone you if there's anything". Insisted on talking to GP and got a non English speaking phone call who insisted on upping my statins, without checking cholesterol levels "because the manufacturers said so." Yeah right. You and whose army???


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Sorry to hear of all your anxiety Pat. Fingers crossed. At heart you're getting prompt attention from your medical team. More than I am. I had a minor TIA in Mar. Still no results from stroke clinic to scan, ECG blood tests etc. Asked GP clinic and hospital. "We'll phone you if there's anything". Insisted on talking to GP and got a non English speaking phone call who insisted on upping my statins, without checking cholesterol levels "because the manufacturers said so." Yeah right. You and whose army???


It is the most awful feeling when treatment seems to be falling short. I have had this with my own health. Can you ask to see a different doctor? I complained about my treatment, or lack of it, and it was taken seriously by the practice albeit after a couple of prompts from me. It is hard to criticize the medics in these awful times but we do sometimes need to make our voices heard.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that viv

I had magnificent treatment in A & E , now on blood thinners 

Brain Scan, ECG etc 

They found my heart beat is irregular and blood pooling and thickening 

So I take a blood thinner twice a day 

Hopefully that is helping to prevent a further TIA 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As far as the colonoscopy Pat

I’m sure you will get prompt treatment whatever the cause 

Albert had keyhole surgery, up and running in days and hasn’t looked back 

Waiting is the worse bit 

Love to both of you 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

At this, initial, stage they are already talking about a colostomy bag so I imagine they are envisioning more than keyhole surgery. Of course this is very early stages and we only have the consultant's opinion of what he saw with the camera. Biopsies still to be evaluated and MRI and CT scans to be done. CT on Friday and MRI on Monday.

Sandra, I remember you having a diet of pureed vegetables etc during Albert's treatment. Do you have any details please? I have been researching on a diet devised, for dogs, by a vet who hated chemotherapy. It involved a small cocktail of natural ingredients and a lot of vegetables along the lines of getting the gut microbiome into the best possible state to fight cancer. He tried to get his, excellent, excellent, results recognised but it was not to be before he died. I think it went to Bulgaria for them to develop. Our big Pharma were not interested due to it being all natural. Chris tolerates my ways but I think he might draw the line at a dog related diet regime. We have a qualified doctor in our village who practices alternative remedies along the same lines but I like to do my own research before entrusting our health to alternative practitioners so just wondered what else was out there?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pat we have two close friends who had colon cancer opps. One did have a colostomy bag for six months and the other none. Both are fine now after considerable treatment.
One was in Madrid and the other here in Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Once we know it has not spread to other organs the pros and cons of surgery and bags etc will be minor worries compared to the implication of metastases. As soon as the consultant mentioned colostomy he qualified it with the likelihood of it being reversed further down the line. 
He had a long questionnaire arrive for the MRI on Monday. It was a bit worrying that he ticked a lot of the "concern" boxes (heart op, previous metal in eye, metal knees etc). They did not seem too concerned when he phoned through (from the garden of course!) his answers though.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> At this, initial, stage they are already talking about a colostomy bag so I imagine they are envisioning more than keyhole surgery.


My experience with my husband's many consultant appointments was that they seemed to be duty-bound to warn you of the worst-case scenario. Not necessarily that it WOULD happen, or was even LIKELY to, but that it COULD.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Morning Pat. How is Chris taking all this, how is he in himself?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris has always had a very laid back attitude to health. He is almost dangerous with his "what will be will be" attitude. I remember his mother being like it too. One of his favourite sayings is that we are allocated "Three score years and ten" on this earth. He has already, in his opinion, over run his allocated time. He felt the need to discuss "worst case scenario" the other day and he is happy that I will probably sell up and go to live in an apartment or something similar near our daughter. I am the opposite to him and trust in science to find an answer in all but the worst situations. I am also a realist.

Jean, I agree that they must paint the "worst case" scenario. They have had their fingers burned from people suing them for lack of warning. I find the nurses are the best people to pump for information when the chips are down. They know the score and, if asked, will tell it as it is. This happened when my parents and Chris' mum were suffering their final illnesses. The doctors are duty bound to tell the worst case and the nurses will back that up if it is true. They will support a "no point in further treatment" attitude because they are there when people are going through the treatment.

We are just hoping that it is all located in the bowel and can be removed successfully.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sure we are all hoping for a good outcome from the quick intervention Pat, it is good he has a matter-of-fact approach as well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat I don’t recall anything about a pureedveg diet following Alberts op 

He was told as I recall to be careful of certain foods , to observe if certain foods had unwanted results , as it was he had no ill effects and managed more or less everything as normal 

I think you are confusing what we drink when we fast, juiced not puréed fruit and veg and heavier on veg rather than fruit 

I imagine that if Chris has a colostomy bag he will need to take notice of which food causes what result 

As I said our niece had a colostomy bag which was later reversed , I think it depends on what area of the bowel is removed 

He was given a supply of Buscapan tablets which he never needed 

So I’ve put them to good use on shadow , it seems to have settled his bowel , as they are used in IBS and safe to give to dogs I thought we would try them along with Imodium when he’s particularly loose 

Of course the doctors are obliged to give the worse scenario of things that can happen however rare , I was surprised to survive open heart surgery given the sermon of doom my heart surgeon gave before I went to theatre and you must remember in those % are people who are already very very sick prior to surgery, whose chance of complications are very high 

Take a deep breath and know your anxiety is completely normal and you will no doubt be out the other side before you know it 

Thinking of you both 
Love
Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ah, I see. It is just that I know of a vet who saved lots of dogs suffering from cancer using a special diet and some readily available compounds. I wondered if you used a similar diet to help Albert with his cancer.

I have another, sort of related question, for folks. The house sale has stalled due to our buyer losing their sale. Their offer was £430K. We gave them two weeks to find another buyer which is soon to be up. One of the other viewers has just called by to enquire about the sold sign being taken down. He is in rented accommodation, having sold already, with £400k of cash and finance in place. He has put that £400k on the table as an offer. My question is - what would you do? We can afford to drop but should we? Agent is telling us that it is a lovely house and worth what we are asking. Part of me wants to just take the money and throw it at finishing the bungalow in double quick time so that we can start enjoying our lives again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

On the one hand you have enough on your plate right now So I can see the attraction, on the other hand, if you can afford to throw £30k away I'll PM you my PayPal address.







A feeble attempt at humour.






But I'll still take the money, we could get a proper van then.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Ah, I see. It is just that I know of a vet who saved lots of dogs suffering from cancer using a special diet and some readily available compounds. I wondered if you used a similar diet to help Albert with his cancer.
> 
> I have another, sort of related question, for folks. The house sale has stalled due to our buyer losing their sale. Their offer was £430K. We gave them two weeks to find another buyer which is soon to be up. One of the other viewers has just called by to enquire about the sold sign being taken down. He is in rented accommodation, having sold already, with £400k of cash and finance in place. He has put that £400k on the table as an offer. My question is - what would you do? We can afford to drop but should we? Agent is telling us that it is a lovely house and worth what we are asking. Part of me wants to just take the money and throw it at finishing the bungalow in double quick time so that we can start enjoying our lives again.


If a 30k drop is acceptable go ahead, but I'd at least try a split the difference counter offer £415k first.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like the new offer is taking advantage of the situation. Grab a 'bargain' when you can.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The new offer knew nothing about the offers on the table. They had viewed the house when it was priced at £400k. They offered for it then but were out gunned by the others. They asked if he could go any higher and he couldn't. He was passing and saw the sold sign go down and thought it was worth asking about our position. That is their absolute limit and I have heard it from their own mouth. He is self employed and his books for last year will only allow the offer he has made. No chain is so attractive to us right now. We could be messing around with people losing their sale for months and months. Years ago the house was on the market and sold three times right up to us signing contracts when the chain would break and we would be back on the market again. It is soul destroying.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Go for it then Pat, I'll withdraw my offer so you have no guilt   is it possible to obtain a none returnable deposit to stop folks messing around, nothing stupid £2k or so.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Kev, we have just been lucky in the property market. We bought three tumble down old houses and renovated each one while living in it and holding down full time jobs, raising kids and keeping
horses. Sold some of our land to developers then got planning permission to build the bungalow on the bit that was left  When the last sale fell through all those years ago we were going to put it on the market again when a whisper went out that we might get planning permission on the paddocks that came with the house. It was all a complete wilderness when we came here. Believe me we have earned it but still feel blessed  Yes, £30K is a hell of a lot of money but we have enough to finish the bungalow off nicely and get on with our lives.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Like many, you earned every penny, I had to sell my last house to get out of business debt, not worth trying to start again at 60.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

At least you had it to sell Kev. I knew of a builder who had signed his and his son's house over the bank as collateral. He was halfway through the development when the bank pulled the plug on him. Homeless and pennyless in one stroke.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Pat just how much is £30 T worth in the scheme of things?

And there you have your answer 

Sold, signed, delivered ….or not 

What others think is not really of any value 

If it’s sold and you are happy and can move forward ?

Or if you can afford to wait for the extra money on an unknown timescale 

It’s really quite a simple choice 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat we have always fasted when Albert has been diagnosed with cancer or has had metastasis 

Not-with bowel cancer though, I doubt a diet of fruit and veg would be the best thing 

His was detected early on his 6 monthly scans for melonoma and a section of the bower removed , fingers crossed he has had no further trouble, scans and colonoscopy clear

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This diet was devised for all cancers. It was devised by a vet (but worked on humans too) who hated chemotherapy (F***ing poison). He had really, really good results with it and had trialled it on a few human volunteers with good success. It was not commercially viable, and he could not fund it, but a laboratory in Bulgaria took on the cause. Now I find the cancer charity in my own village has a doctor who seems to believe in the same therapy. He mentions laboratories in Bulgaria. Not saying we are going to just ignore doctors and go with the diet and supplements but it cannot hurt to give the diet a trial.

For info - Chris feels so much better, in himself, since he took the stuff they give you to empty the intestinal tract in readiness for the colonoscopy. He wonders if there had been some sort of build up of toxins (?) and they have all been cleared out now?? Might be temporary but fingers crossed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> At least you had it to sell Kev. I knew of a builder who had signed his and his son's house over the bank as collateral. He was halfway through the development when the bank pulled the plug on him. Homeless and pennyless in one stroke.


If it wasn't for Liz I am not sure where I would be living, I certainly would be paying some landlords ridiculous rent, and no way would I have a motorhome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cleared out, like you ate a Hurricane, I've had that stuff, not looking forward to having it again, it made me feel physically sick, just the thought.


Stay strong Chris.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He says he feels like he had something bad inside him and it has been washed out. He said this while slurping wine, mind you, so it won't stay healthy in there for long


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why did he go for the colonoscopy in the first place Pat?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was one of those tests they send you in the post. It showed up blood in the faeces. The nurse said she had called him because they had a late cancellation but, later, she said there was a lot of blood in the sample so it was good they had fitted him in.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah yes, I remember you saying that but couldn't find it just now, I got the all-clear thankfully.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A woman at BT called Karen needs a medal. She took personal charge of our case and within 24 hours had our phone line restored. It was not our number but that was restored the next day. Then the broadband came back on the same day as our old number. Amazing how much better you feel when you can reach out. You lot on here have been a godsend to talk to via the temperamental dongle.
I have a bit of a phobia about things "running out" and using anything, via a battery, kicks in my anxiety even though it was rechargeable. Then there is the payg aspect that would run out and be difficult to top up. One top up of £30 went walk about for a couple of days but must have kicked in a few days later. I could not chase it up because I had no way of contacting them.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ah yes, I remember you saying that but couldn't find it just now, I got the all-clear thankfully.


Most people, as they tell us, do get the all clear. I watched them all being handed back to their loved ones waiting outside the unit.:frown2: Then they called me in for the "chat".


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great news Pat but the stress levels it created you could have done without.
I dread trying to change anything here as sfr cut you off immediately before they even start to deal with any new request.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But was the chat

Good or bad

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It was a "serious faces" chat Sandra. Chris and I were asked to sit down by our designated nurse while we waited for the consultant and his registrar. They then explained what they had found and kept making eye contact to make sure we were understanding the meaning behind their words. They told Chris he would need all the tests and an operation to remove the lump. Mention was made of chemotherapy but that there were promising trials of radiotherapy. A lot to take in but their meaning was clear. Let's hope they are wrong.

All the other patients were led down to the main doorway, given post colonoscopy instructions, and released into the care of their chauffeur.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This weekends Click on BBC was incredible. How AI is analysing our bodies to see health issues before they can be detected manually. Incredible.!!

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> This weekends Click on BBC was incredible. How AI is analysing our bodies to see health issues before they can be detected manually. Incredible.!!
> 
> Ray.


Chris is just reading me something about it from the paper. Amazing!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

is there a link or a title Ray?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris says it came from Oxford University if that helps? This article was about a robotic heart scanner that saves a couple of MRI scans lasting 15 mins each.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this the same thing?

https://www.gehealthcare.co.uk/article/how-ai-will-change-mr-imaging


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't read the article but it sounds very similar.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

BBC Click programs are all on Youtube later if you miss them sat & Sun.

It's on again in 20 mins or 12.30 UK time.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The consultant called us in at short notice. I was assuming the absolute worst. We had an hour wait to see him.
Yes it is cancer but localised to the bowel! Will take that 
The options are -
1. Surgery to remove the lump. This would result in a colostomy and a bag. I heard that this could well be temporary. Chris heard that it was permanent.
2. To go on a trial. The trial involves either (you can't choose) radiotherapy or chemotherapy. Chris would not be a good candidate for the trial because chemotherapy and heart problems do not go together. He still wants to try so they are putting him forward and letting the trial people decide if he is suitable or not. He will need a lot of tests on his heart to be a candidate.

It all starts on Monday with a blood test. Our GP surgery has fitted him in at short notice. Why do the blood letters at hospital outpatients knock off work at 4pm?
Then he may have to go for an ECG of his heart to help the trial team decide if he is a good candidate for the trial or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not the worst news, I'd go for option one and try to see the positives, no need to worry about toilet paper shortages, and you get to smile like a baby does when doing twos.


Hope thats not going too far Pat.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, Kev, that is fine. 

I too, would opt for number 1. Chris, however, even though in his working life had to deal with all matters toilet and sewage, does not want a stoma. I will get him to read the information they have given us where the op is on one side of a chart with two items i.e. Op with temporary stoma, followed by reversal (if possible). The trial is on the other side with lots and lots of visits for radiotherapy and/or chemo together with blood tests and scans galore. It may all be academic because of his heart.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good, I have always tried to approach illness and difficulty with a macabre sort of humour, stops me crapping myself usually, as it is scary for both of you, and I'd not want to be in the same position.


I'm still waiting for an angiogram before they will do my prostate biopsy cancelled twice since last June.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Wish Chris the best of luck for me Pat.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d go for the op Pat, I’m pretty sure the stoma will be reversible , as I said my niece had one now reversed 

The other reason is that radiotherapy cannot be followed by surgery if not successful, whereas surgery can be followed by radiotherapy if necessary 

Albert has had absolutely no problem since his surgery, like Chris his cancer had not spread beyond the bowel

I think a discussion on the permanency of the stoma is the first step 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think so too Sandra. When he mentioned it the consultant said it would be reversed "probably".

I was wondering if they would let Chris have Radiotherapy anyway? Not on the trial because it is randomised and he can't choose. He has only been offered surgery or to go on the trial. He has been given a special nurse so I might ask her. I know that they use it to shrink tumours before removing them. This one is not, apparently, too large but just could not be removed from the bowel wall easily using a laparoscope so surgery or the trial were offered.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm sure you're relieved Pat that the news is not worse. Although the road ahead isn't easy at least you now know what you're up against.

Did the consultants indicate any preference for the way forward?

It's great to hear that they're on the ball so quickly but I'm sure that wait to meet the consultants was the longest in your life.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So relieved, Jean, that it had not spread. 
The consultant mentioned the trial very quickly in the first conversation we had after the colonoscopy. He was quick to mention it again this time and seemed disappointed that Chris had heart problems which might rule him out. He now has to have blood test, see the anaesthetist and have an echocardiogram.
Of course you never know whether they are solely concerned with their patient or whether they want a mention in dispatches for the successful trial.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I imagine it's the excitement around the possibility of better, more effective, treatments for their patients. I hope Chris gets to go with it, tho I'm sure you then worry about being one of the ones on the placebo.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as we know there is not a placebo. They are comparing results from radiotherapy or radiotherapy combined with chemotherapy. The basic op to remove the tumour, which is the traditional treatment for a small one, might be part of the trial too because they asked Chris that, if he was not a good candidate for the trial, whether he would still be prepared to take part. They are looking for ways to avoid surgery. I imagine this reluctance to have a colostomy bag must come up time and time again.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> As far as we know there is not a placebo. They are comparing results from radiotherapy or radiotherapy combined with chemotherapy. The basic op to remove the tumour, which is the traditional treatment for a small one, might be part of the trial too because they asked Chris that, if he was not a good candidate for the trial, whether he would still be prepared to take part. They are looking for ways to avoid surgery. I imagine this reluctance to have a colostomy bag must come up time and time again.


It´s 2 weeks since you wrote this Pat, is there an update elsewhere I haven´t seen?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of us.

Nothing to report really until he sees the Oncologist next week. They will decide whether he is suitable to go on the trial or not. Bit annoying that they appointed him a specialist nurse, at the initial appointment, who promptly went on holiday the next day for a week. She appeared at his Consultant's appointment only to tell him she was off on holiday for three weeks! Not that he would ask her for any support or help of course. He is just carrying on much as before. He has hurt his back (sciatica related we think) but he just plods on digging out floors for the wet room type showers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tell the daft old bugger to slow down, them funny shaped boxes don't look very comfy to me.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Know how you feel waiting for test results etc, sympathy.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

VERY nice consultant. Went through the options then asked Chris lots of questions about his heart health. I am a bit worried that they took his word for how fit he is. No tests. We were told that they would probably do an echo before deciding his fitness or otherwise to enter the trial. Not so.

So, they accepted him onto the trial. He has to have another colonoscopy as the sell by date has expired on the other one. Then he will be entered into the trial and allocated either intensive radiotherapy or a combination of radiotherapy and chemotherapy (by tablets). He explained that they are both tried and tested means of treating more advanced bowel cancers but no comparison has ever been made over which is best. This trial is to prove it one way or another. That reassures me. If the tumour does not shrink enough then it will be surgically removed at the end.
The intensive radiotherapy means daily visits to the hospital for a week. The chemo one does not need so many visits.

One reassuring part of it all is that they are all very enthusiastic and so Chris will be monitored and followed up more than usual I would think? Once the treatment has been completed he will have 3 monthly check ups.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope that they can mend him Pat.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds very promising Pat, I do hope Chris has/gets the very best result as I am sure everyone does.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It does sound promising Pat. And as you say, anyone on a trial gets very good attention.

With both alternatives being good options it's looking good, I think - or as good as it can be.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes folks, and remember that he had no symptoms  This has all become evident due to the bowel screening where poop into a tiny hole and send it off


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris heard that he has been accepted on to the trial yesterday. Today his details were entered into the computer for allocation to one or other part of the trial and it came back with the one we didn't want - the "radiotherapy combined with chemotherapy". It involves attending the hospital every weekday for five weeks for radiotherapy and taking chemotherapy by tablets.

At 6.15pm he got a call from radiotherapy to ask him to attend tomorrow morning for a CT scan to mark him up for pinpointing the beams for the radiotherapy.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a shame you didn't get your preference Pat and it sounds like a right slog for weeks on end. But being on a trial they'll look after you well.

Fingers crossed for no bad reaction.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

patp said:


> Chris heard that he has been accepted on to the trial yesterday. Today his details were entered into the computer for allocation to one or other part of the trial and it came back with the one we didn't want - the "radiotherapy combined with chemotherapy". It involves attending the hospital every weekday for five weeks for radiotherapy and taking chemotherapy by tablets.
> 
> Oh dear hopefully it will be worth it in the end, stay strong.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope he doesn't suffer too much Pat, but as Alan said it's the end result which counts most.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yesterday was the CT scan to pinpoint the exact target. The team were an all female one but he was given an option about which position he laid in while they put tatoos on his nether regions! "It hurts" he tells me afterwards. 

He was given the list of dates which, starting in a couple of weeks, cover the whole of October and beginning of November for daily, weekday, visits to radiology. All at different times of the day but none at silly o-clock thank goodness.
I was worried about having to self isolate again because of the chemo but daughter tells me that son in law is on a chemo type drug for his Crohn's disease and he does not have to isolate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope all goes well, I forgot to mention I have to go for a colonoscopy too soon, I have a FIT kit to do and they want the full monty of bloods done as well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m reading it all Pat and hoping all goes well.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Jan 

Have you had one before Kev? Leave your dignity at the door.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've had a couple Pat, I had Peritonitus when I was 15 which can affect everything inside, Doc had the finger poking around the other day, odd I thought I felt both hands on my soldiers   it was a woman anyway.

I have to have a full blood workup, I have a fit kit which I'll do on Monday before I go for the bloods.

Been a day of sorting out today, I rang cardiology to try the sort out the stress ECG (they could do it now) I'm 22 in the queue, consultant is off, the nurse is off for two weeks in October no stand in so god knows when it'll get done meantime the prostate cancer could be getting worse.

I am just going to ring Urology in Leeds to see if they can get things moving.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Best wishes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I rang Urology in Leeds, and they rang Cardiology at Airedale, then they rang me to say that Airdale was going to arrange for me to have the stress ECG in Leeds, what a fiasco.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The way of the NHS now, Kev. They are all becoming specialist at something or other in order to attract funding. Wouldn't be so bad if they all had access to patient records. Chris was in hospital with a guy who carried a brief case around with him. In it was a record of every blood test, every scan, every consultation etc that he had ever had. We wondered what he knew that made him do that. Even the routine tests, that happen to an in patient, were recorded by him and went in his brief case. I did wonder if he was a medic and found that it kept the staff on their toes knowing their work was being "noted".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It needs a swift kick up the arse I think, too many chiefs and not enough Indians as usual.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

25 years ago in Kingston Hospital I went through a series of tests taking 11 months. Returning to the doc for the results they had lost them. Asked me to sit outside in the corridor while they searched. Sat next to another 'patient' whose results had also been lost. Asking around it seems this was quite common. So I can understand bloke keeping all his notes.

We get scan results, x-ray images and all test results handed to us here in France immediately. So it's our responsibility to keep safe and take to the next consultation. I have a 'folder' about 2" thick including the CDs results of all scans I carry to the next appointment. This is just since my first visit two years ago to the Dermatologist and resulting melanoma.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> 25 years ago in Kingston Hospital I went through a series of tests taking 11 months. Returning to the doc for the results they had lost them. Asked me to sit outside in the corridor while they searched. Sat next to another 'patient' whose results had also been lost. Asking around it seems this was quite common. So I can understand bloke keeping all his notes.
> 
> We get scan results, x-ray images and all test results handed to us here in France immediately. So it's our responsibility to keep safe and take to the next consultation. I have a 'folder' about 2" thick including the CDs results of all scans I carry to the next appointment. This is just since my first visit two years ago to the Dermatologist and resulting melanoma.
> 
> Ray.


Same as in Germany Ray, I have my records since we came to Germany, the folder grows each year. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here I have access to my records but it never seems to work properly, I have complained to the practice manager but she's pretty clueless as to how it works.

https://systmonline.tpp-uk.com/


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have accessed my test results using that system, Kev. 
The ones I would really like to see, though, are the ones I am sure doctors write about us. Words like "pest" and "worried well" come to mind when we are trying to get some action.
I have printed out all my blood test results from that system online portal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can see my test results too, but not letters sent to GP from consultants and they say I should be able to.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have always been sent a copy by the consultant.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

for some reason it doesn't work that way here Pat, the consultant send it to the GP, they are then supposed to send a copy to us, why they don't just copy us on the original is beyond me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

First full week of treatment finishes today. Chris is doing very well so far. He has dry skin but that is a known side effect and they told him to get E45 cream for it. 
Bit annoying that they changed all his appointments and that they are still very random times each day. 11 ish today I think, 4.20 yesterday then it will be 2pm etc. He has his Covid booster early tomorrow morning but two days off from treatment.
Flippin' nurse told him that he will feel tired and that it is good to "snack". Then she weighed him only to find he had put on weight! More battles to stop him eating rubbish now  His mother was diabetic and used to have a stack of sweets and chocolate within arm's length of her armchair. He would be the same if allowed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You tell im Mum/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Pat

Stuff the weight

One thing at a time is enough , the weight you can deal with later

Now what ever he needs to get through 

Within reason 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Would you get away with providing snacks of carrot/cucumber/celery sticks or similar?

It's a pity about the differing times of appointments - it's almost saying You have no life outside of this disease.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But at least Chris has the appointments. Many don't get that far.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah we are eternally grateful really. Jean, it has taken me nearly fifty years to get him to eat vegetables at all  He is being quite sensible really though. Giving up wine has been the hardest for him. Certain meals especially. I think the nurse was anticipating a weight loss when she made the suggestion.

Treatment is, as predicted by nurses, playing havoc with his bowels so he has to be near a toilet. He can take Imodium which does help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've not fully recovered from the pre scan meds yet, I need to get shares in Andrex, should settle down by the weekend, but still better than Moviprep.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Let us both hope that there is not another scare story to set everyone off buying toilet rolls again!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Poor Chris is not doing so well. The treatment has ended but it continues to "work" for a couple of weeks. He is glued to the toilet for both functions as both his bowel and his bladder have been "irritated" by the radiotherapy and it continues to "work" for a few weeks after cessation.

Next is an MRI followed by a talk with the consultant. On the last day they said they were very pleased with how it had gone and that he had not lost any weight. He is very fed up  So much so that he declared that he wished he had opted for the surgery now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poor bloke, we men generally don't fare well at coping, Liz just carries on regardless, me, I'm dying every day.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Progress Pat.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, I suppose....

He is such an outdoor person. Has no indoor pastimes at all really. I get him a heavy newspaper every day and he does Sudoku on his ipad or reads. He used to be an avid reader but finds it difficult to go to the library during Covid. Why he does not get excited about horse racing I do not know!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Yeah, I suppose....
> 
> He is such an outdoor person. Has no indoor pastimes at all really. *I get him a heavy newspaper every day *and he does Sudoku on his ipad or reads. He used to be an avid reader but finds it difficult to go to the library during Covid. Why he does not get excited about horse racing I do not know!!


Is that to build his strength up Pat.

I got my CT Colonoscopy results just now, nothing sinister in my lower or upper bowel, so that at least is good news, just need to get the Angiogram and possible stent sorted although they said last week that if I do need a stent they would transfer me too Jimmys in Leeds FFS, I'm there, I've self isolated, I've had the Covid swab done, they have reached my heart but cannot do a stent, this is an A&E hospital so why not, even then after all is done I still have to book the Biopsy for the prostate afterwards in Leeds, you know the one which got cancelled in January


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I suppose....
> ...


Sadly Kev it's a lack of joined up thinking that often lets the NHS down and I would say increases it's costs and patients frustration.

Terry


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Good look with the prostate biopsy i found that worst than having the prostate removed just had my last visit to the hospital after 5 years will now be monitored by the local ambultorio for a further 5 years


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The NHS seem dead set on creating "Centres of Excellence". This means a cardiac one in one county with a cancer one in another county. God help you if you need treatment for both. Chris had his triple bypass in Addenbrooks which has an international reputation second to none. Visiting him every day was a real trial, particularly as there were major roadworks on the A14 at the time. Stop start crawling every day for visiting times. I suppose it is the price us ordinary citizens have to pay for living in our chosen locations. All the political decisions are made by those faceless people who live a bus, tube or taxi ride from their "Centre of Excellence".

Glad your results were clear, Kev. Fingers crossed you get your stent. My brother got on the table and then, after the scan etc, got sent home!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris is really struggling with the side effects of treatment. Has said that if he were "that kind of person" he would commit suicide. He never sits or sleeps for more than an hour. Mostly he is up and down every fifteen minutes or so. A friend was telling us about her brother in law who had the same treatment. When his cancer returned in his lung he opted for surgery because he could not face the treatment again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bilbaoman said:


> Good look with the prostate biopsy i found that worst than having the prostate removed just had my last visit to the hospital after 5 years will now be monitored by the local ambultorio for a further 5 years


I've had two round the back, a bit of a nip and a pretty nurse to look at I was fine, the one that was cancelled in January was supposed to be in the perineum, so I opted to be knocked out, this entails me being unconscious of course so they look at my records and see that I was on a CPAP for a few months so they then need to do all kinds of tests to see if I was a candidate for the op, of course, no one bothered to tell me if I had the biopsy done while awake there would have been no delay, and the CPAP was a waste of time anyway as I do not have sleep apnea just an effin lazy doctor at the time.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Off to the doc's as plumbing isn't working as it should. Hospital advised that antibiotics might be needed so GP is seeing him face to face!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, face to face, you're very honoured these days, I'm lucky if I even get a doc in the phone its usually a practice nurse.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our practice was top of the national league a year or so ago  

Chris says she was very nice - tall, slim and attractive - and she waited while he took his trousers down   

She also thinks it is a UTI so has given him some antibiotics.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing on the to do list as of yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

PET scan monday am early. Not bothered about the process just making sure I get there on time. So won't sleep worrying about getting up.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Poor bloke is still suffering from the radiation and chemo. His bowels and bladder are completely irritated and just keep expressing non stop day and night. His record short sleep was 15 minutes. Mostly he gets an hour to an hour and a half between bathroom visits. A call to the hospital resulted in the advice that it was par for the course and that things should start to settle soon. 
Several friends have told us that ex patients refuse to ever have the treatment again. They insist, if their cancer returns, on surgery no matter how risky or ineffectual.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Chris is suffering this reaction Pat. Obviously very inconvenient but surely better than the alternative?

PET scan results OK and no change in ganglions.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What he said Pat. I hope Chris improves soon.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news your end Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just spent a few hours this pm at a 'craft' exhibition presented by a couple of gay friends and maybe a dozen Brits in attendance buying. East is East personality.
Most of the conversations were about health and operations here in France. Several had been very seriously ill with strokes, cardiac's, joints and kidney problems. So far all OK and praising the treatment they had received in France. I can concur as my treatment could not be bettered.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Watched a programme on Papworth and Addenbrooks the other night. Surgeons operating on huge facial skin cancer and lung tumours. Absolute amazing! We have state of the art facilities but our population is so huge that it is hard for the NHS to keep up  
My brother, in the States, will knock our NHS because he remembers all the old Victorian buildings etc. He tells me about a wonderful treatment or other that "you won't be able to access because it is very expensive" only to be told that it is available here for nothing. CPAP machines were the latest on his list.
He has been silent over Chris having immediate access to all the treatment he has ever needed. New knees, stents, triple heart bypass, cancer treatment all available free and in a timely manner. In his country there are people bankrupted by their health problems. He came close when his wife was diagnosed with cancer. The excess on her policy to be paid was enough every month to put some people under.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is Chris from the US?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nope. My brother lives there.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> Nope. My brother lives there.


Yes I see. Sorry must read more carefully.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Finally, he is feeling a little better  We made an executive decision for him to take Ibuprofen. It was recommended by the oncologist but then withdrawn when Chris said he was not supposed, as a heart patient, to take it. We researched and it is not recommended for people with high blood pressure and heart disease. Chris's blood pressure is fine. 
Less frequent bathroom trips as the bladder and bowel are not so inflamed and irritated. Sleep is still an issue as once he has been up he if finding it hard to fall asleep. Not something he has ever suffered from before!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Poor old bugger has had it rough for a while. Glad he's coming out the other side, sending an air hug.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It would have been an iHug but you have more sense


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So pleased to hear that Pat, I think we have all been concerned about his recovery.

Just had some terrible news from the owners forum, Lins husband Bo died yesterday from a massive heart attach, no warning, he seemed a very fit and healthy chap when I met him and Lin last year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I sent her an email early this morning, poor lass.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So glad Chris is beginning to feel better Pat - it's been a long haul.



JanHank said:


> Just had some terrible news from the owners forum, Lins husband Bo died yesterday from a massive heart attach, no warning, he seemed a very fit and healthy chap when I met him and Lin last year.


Is that Woody, Jan? What a dreadful shock.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some of us are just ticking bombs 

Just heard from the GP surgery that Chris's bloods show borderline diabetes! Did he want to go and have a chat with the doctor? He declined as he agreed with them that he has rather a lot going on at the moment. To be fair we have been eating a lot of junk so will have to re set the diet now that he is feeling better.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They were here only 6 weeks ago. So tragic.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just try to drop his carbs Pat, we're having cornish peas n graby tonight, I'd like mash with it, but then I couldn't have a slice of bread to mop up the graby, I'm now on Wholemeal bread as that is more better for my type 2, having to make quite a few adjustments right now as my blood sugar has got out of hand, and it can and does affect my feet, but if I back off they become better, but I try to be good most of the time so I can be bad occasionally.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Consultant appointment confirmed that the tumour has gone! If this is the start of a better year then bring it on


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Consultant appointment confirmed that the tumour has gone! If this is the start of a better year then bring it on


Oh that is good news Pat, so pleased for Chris and you of course.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good news Pat.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't that great news Pat?! Delighted for you both.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great news Pat
Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I can only echo your sentiments Pat. All the best to you and Chris!


----------

